# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Лишний вес

## Дмитрий Владимирович

Намасте, уважаемые преданные!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, как, в соответствии с Аюрведой, можно бороться с ожирением. Есть ли какие либо эфективные методы в борьбе с лишним весом и жировыми отложениями.
Спасибо.

----------


## vasanta

Поехать в Индию и пожить в их деревне

----------


## Дмитрий Владимирович

Предложение хорошее. Знать бы ещё где средства на поездку найти...

----------


## Michael

> Намасте, уважаемые преданные!
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как, в соответствии с Аюрведой, можно бороться с ожирением. Есть ли какие либо эфективные методы в борьбе с лишним весом и жировыми отложениями.
> Спасибо.


Я могу посоветовать не в соответсвии с аюрведой, а исходя из жизненного опыта.
Советы простые:
1. Поменьше есть.
2. Не есть ничего как минимум за 3 часа до сна.

----------


## Дмитрий Владимирович

Спасибо, Мишель, но я бы хотел узнать не о профилактике ожирения, а методах борьбы с уже прогрессирующим недугом.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

к врачу надо обратиться-ожирение может быть вызвано многими причинами-кроме неправильного питани могут быть и гормональные нарушения..или они уже могут появиться -как реакция организма на  излишний вес.

советы Michaela на мой взгляд-очень дельные,и это не только профилактика,но и лечение.как говорила Майа Плисецкая-''жрать надо меньше''.это реально помогает снизить вeс-на себе испытано.
я бы еще добавила физическую активность-длительная ходьба,плавание..все зависит от состояния сердечно-сосудистой системы.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Можно похудеть и сидя в кресле, но тогда нужно совсем мало кушать. Кресло голодного не радует, хочется вскочить и бежать куда-нибудь за пищей. А голод это, как правило, только следствие привычки переедать. Поэтому в данном случае бег может навредить.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Можно кресло модернизировать,гвоздей наприбивать,или сделать его дрожащим или ток слабенько пустить...

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> Можно кресло модернизировать,гвоздей наприбивать,или сделать его дрожащим или ток слабенько пустить...


еще ремни к такому креслу надо бы...чтоб уж точно не сбежать

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Хочешь похудеть, спроси меня как!

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

ну вот-человек серьезно спрашивает..а мы..??

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> ну вот-человек серьезно спрашивает..а мы..??


у нас нет каких-то особых рецептов, а только то, что все и так знают.
Хотя нет, вот например пить надо тольок перед едой, а не во время и не после. Тогда сразу похудеешь

----------


## Дмитрий Владимирович

Я просто надеялся, что тут специалисты по Аюрведе мне смогут ответить.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Я просто надеялся, что тут специалисты по Аюрведе мне смогут ответить.


Да есть такие разве вообще в природе?

----------


## Дмитрий Владимирович

А разве нет?

----------


## Александра

вот так просто трудно найти знатока аюрведы.
ну вот читала я книги,но не могу понять я это учение про доши и как их определить.Не получается, нме кажется это очень трудно.Тем более что доши сейчас чаще всего смешанные перемешанные.
Но вот Олег Торсунов-он учился в Индии аюрведе. Вы можете написать ему письмо.Надо найти его сайт официальный и там узнать как это сделать, что нужно в письме указать. Так же можете найти и послушать его лекции-может что то найдете там

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

к таким параметрам  знатока  и я подхожу.Щас как насоветую...
Вот можно ртуть пожевать если что.
А вообще,чтоб похудеть хорошо  холерой заболеть,так в весе убавляется быстро.

----------


## Дмитрий Владимирович

> вот так просто трудно найти знатока аюрведы.
> ну вот читала я книги,но не могу понять я это учение про доши и как их определить.Не получается, нме кажется это очень трудно.Тем более что доши сейчас чаще всего смешанные перемешанные.
> Но вот Олег Торсунов-он учился в Индии аюрведе. Вы можете написать ему письмо.Надо найти его сайт официальный и там узнать как это сделать, что нужно в письме указать. Так же можете найти и послушать его лекции-может что то найдете там


Большое спасибо, Саша, что серьёзно отнеслись к моему вопросу.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

хмм-рискуя навлечь на себя гнев многочисленных последователей доктора Торсунова скажу-что он не последователь классической Аюрведы,более того он говорит,что Аюрведа не работает,а работает его методика...

а хорошие действительно квалифицированные аюрведические врачи-это действительно большая редкость.и даже не факт-что в Индии их легче найти...я пыталась в своем городе найти аюрведического врача,но могу сказать-что более квалифицированные советы мне дал Говардханадхари Прабху(еще на старом форуме)...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Для всех, кто хочет скинуть вес после n-ного количества лет нашей супер-калорийной масляной кухни*


1. Идете в ближайший книжный магазин. Покупаете, для уяснения психологических причин переедания книгу "Диета Доктор Борменталь", там вся суть феномена ожирения собрана и описано, что такое голод, когда человеку надо есть, а что такое "заедание стресса", когда человеку есть не надо, и что же теперь делать.

2. Находите в интернете информацию про систему маложирного питания "Доктор Слим" 

Суть этой системы. После 30 лет снижается обмен веществ, и организм лишний жир переварить не в состоянии. Если каждый день будет откладываться всего 10 г лишнего жира, за год накопится 3,5 кг, за два года - 7 кг, за 4 года - 15 кг. Так что надо уменьшить жиры в пище, особенно если вам за 30. Все остальное можно. Максимум 30-40 г масла в день. 

Используя коктейль из сухого соевого белка пеерд едой или вместо еды (я косилась, конечно, но это выглядит просто как полностью обезжиренное молоко), который продают в аптеке, стоит он очень дешево, и следуя указаниям по питанию к.м.н., автора  методики, там все элементарно, можно скидывать от 1-2 до 4-6 кг жира в месяц. Без срывов и без обжорств, как при всяких "диетах" бывает. Есть можно в любое время, даже вечером. Для многих этот момент критичен, и кто-то даже не надеется из-за этого вес скинуть. Это миф, что вечером нельзя есть. Но вот промежутки между приемами пищи надо уменьшать, чтобы на ужин не объедаться. 


3. Конкретно по аюрведе.
Усиливаете в еде острый, горький, вяжущий вкусы. 

4. Ускоряете обмен веществ упражнениями, чтобы накопленный жир сгорел.

Вот и все. За полгода-год можно вернуться к своей норме веса (хотя каждый сам себе интенсивность скидывания веса выбирает) Одна аюрведа здесь - не панацея. 
Серьезные врачи, к.м.н. все эти вещи разработали, и методики просто замечательные.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> более квалифицированные советы мне дал Говардханадхари Прабху(еще на старом форуме)...


А что он говорил, если кратко?

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> А что он говорил, если кратко?


там совсем не про похудение было..я просто к тому,что была удивлена-как трудно в Индии найти квалифицированного аюрведического врача...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Посмотрела сейчас состав д-ра Слим, там оказывается основа - молочный белок (обезжиреное сухое молоко, фактически), только часть соевого.

----------


## вера

Нужно относиться к еде серьезней и не есть что попало. Очень помогает не есть вечером то есть не ужинать иногда, например когда на следующий день выходной. Удачи

----------


## VishvaPriya das

Могу сказать, что ожирение, как и многие другие проблемы вызваны психическим расстройством. Я имею ввиду - стресс. Кстати, также как и чрезмерная худощавость. И как человек, преподающий йогу, рекомендую для начала практиковать шавасану, позу трупа минут по 15 перед сном, но не в постели. Это снимет накопившиеся стрессовые факторы и организм начнет сам идти к гармонии. 

Человек обычно либо "заедает" стресс, либо отказывается от еды. Поэтому нужно прежде всего воздействовать на этот фактор! Далее могу сказать, что есть позы (асаны) которые воздействуют на огонь пищеварения, усиливая его, также массируя внутренние органы, что в свою очередь улучшает процесс пищеварения!

Балансировать питание по аюрведе хорошо, но это не "корень" проблемы. Корень в уме, т.е. стресс - причина. Чтобы есть мало можно либо насиловать себя голодовками и вызывать еще больший стресс, либо заняться йогой и само по себе желание есть много уйдет!

Так или иначе придется чем-то жертвовать! Лучше пожертвовать ленью и заняться йогой  :smilies:

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Так или иначе придется чем-то жертвовать! Лучше пожертвовать ленью и заняться йогой


Хорошо сказали! :good:

----------


## Дмитрий Владимирович

А у нас в аптеках соевого белка нет. Соевая мука есть, соевого белка нет.
А как готовить этот коктейль?

----------


## Aleksandr

Коктейль для похудения от Гербалайф как раз на основе соевого белка, думаю что все коктейли для похудения продающиеся в том числе в аптеках изготовлены на основе соевого белка. В обычных продуктовых магазинах продаются сухие сливки на основе соевого белка.

----------


## VishvaPriya das

Еще один метод, задавать себе вопрос: я хочу съесть эту пищу, потому что я ХОЧУ, или потому что мне это НУЖНО. Это для искренних и решительных. Искренность нужна ,чтоб признать, что я действительно хочу по удовлетворять свои чувства, а решительность нужна, чтоб сказать себе: "Я вообще-то слуга, а не наслаждающийся".
Жесткий метод  :smilies:   :smilies: 

Но прочитайте ШБ 4.26.13 и 4.28.36  :smilies:  Это всем рекомендую для анализа. Тут снова потребуется решительность и искренность.

----------


## Maral Alim

по Айурведе, как то слышала в лекции, надо есть в то время когда питта в силе то есть это с 10 утра до 2, и можно легкую пищу во время ваты то есть с 2 до 6 вечера. а остальное время капха, не стоит есть. и еще на ужин меньше есть. и конечно надо узнать у Вас поджелудочная система работает нормально или нет. если в том проблема тогда надо питаться как диабетики, то есть от сладкого надо отказатся.

----------


## Александра

Вот, что я еще подумала.
Если вес набирается, то скорее всего конституция капхи.Хотя могу быть не права.Капху усиливает сладкий,кислый и соленый вкусы,а так же маслянистая и холодная пища, то есть их надо поменьше  есть. А есть больше теплой пищи, горького, острого вкуса и поменьше масла
Вообще дошу оказывается не только у аюрведического врача можно узнать, но и просто сделав гороскоп.В гороскопе видно по расположению ваших планет, какая доша сильнее выражена а какая слабее.
Про стресс тоже правильно сказали, надо с этим работать, расслабляться и не таить в себе мучительные  мысли, а кому нибудь изливать их, а если не кому, то можно Кришне рассказать.
Еще, хотя я и не имею лишнего веса (тьфу,тьфу,тьфу) пока, я все же выписала в инернете книгу доктора Ковалькова,еще не прочитала, начала только, но вроде дельные вещи пишет, он известный диетолог, уже похудело много людей у него.

----------


## Darshana

> Вообще дошу оказывается не только у аюрведического врача можно узнать, но и просто сделав гороскоп.В гороскопе видно по расположению ваших планет, какая доша сильнее выражена а какая слабее.


 В гороскопе видно пракрити :smilies: , а доши  видно лишь при рассмотрении самого человека, а не гороскопа.

 А еще вес особенно у женщин очень сильно зависит от гормонов и состояния щитовидной железы и тут ни диеты, ни занятия не помогут.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Если рассматривать гороскоп с 18 до 22 часов, то видно какого цвета пракрити у доши питты, а если в период с 12 до 16, то видно цвет доши ваты, и иногда еще и чувствутся накшатра, если цвет красный. Что касается практрити доши капхи, то ни цвет, ни вкус, ни запах в гороскопе не видно, поэтому аюрведа приписывает самую высокую накшатру этому типу, что и ведет к набиранию веса.

----------

